# Should you get a tortoise from a pet store?



## Spn785 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi! I have seen alot of people asking questions like this, so: would you suggest someone buy a tortoise from a pet store?


Sorry the first option should just be No.


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would not suggest anyone buy from a pet store. But i must add this is strictly my opinion. You dont know where they came from, how old they are. If they have problems. You get what? A 30 day guarantee...then they try to sell you things you dont need. Give you bad advise..nope...not for me...just my opinion...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Sorry the first option should just be No.



I fixed it for you.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 4, 2013)

I put indifferent, but basically, I feel that it depends on the petstore. Some are excellent and take great care of their animals. I have no problem buying healthy animals from a good establishment that prioritizes the health and well-being of their animals. 

On the other hand, I would never recommend buying from a store that does not understand the basic needs of its animals and does not provide healthy, well-cared for pets.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the first option should just be No.
> ...



Thank you! You're Awesome!


----------



## cherylim (Feb 4, 2013)

I've gone with option two. I generally don't agree with pet stores, as I think we're overrun with pets, but in some cases they're the only way to source a certain animal. I have nothing against people that choose to buy their tortoises, or other animals, from a pet store.

Emrys came from a pet shop. No local rescue centres had tortoises, and the are also no local and trustworthy breeders, so it was my best option. If someone lived in an area with tortoises available from other sources then I'd suggest they go there first, but the fact is that pet shop animals need 'rescuing' from their situations, too. Emrys was kept in less than adequate conditions. He was healthy enough, but I'm glad I got him out of there.


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 4, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> I would not suggest anyone buy from a pet store. But i must add this is strictly my opinion. You dont know where they came from, how old they are. If they have problems. You get what? A 30 day guarantee...then they try to sell you things you dont need. Give you bad advise..nope...not for me...just my opinion...


Then my vote on the poll needs to be changed to no, please...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2013)

I voted yes, of course as I am a long time outspoken person on this subject. Buying from a pet store is just as valid a choice as any other. No matter where you get your tortoise, be it a pet store, a breeder, Craig's list, ect, you still never know how healthy the animal may be, how it has been kept or even it's past history as some breeders sell animals other then their own. 

Some use the story of the pet store animal being wild caught and if you buy it you only encourage them to buy more. That may sometimes be true, but not always. I think your a bit of a hypcrite to think it's wrong to buy a captive animal, if you own a tortoise of any kind. The reason is, where did your tortoise come from or where did it's parents? Does the fact it's one or two generation removed from being a free animal really make that much difference? Then there is my major issue with this argument, is it fair to let this animal that is in the pet store sit there until it dies to make a point? Is the pet store animal's life any less important then any other tortoise's life? There is no guarantee that the sacrificial tortoise left in the pet store will indeed stop the wild tortoise harvest. Then if that harvested wild animal is not going to go to a pet store, will be going instead into the soup pot? How is that an advantage?

Then there is the story of "all pet store tortoises are sick and full of parasites", while for some this may be true, but not all. I have never bought a pet store tortoise that was sick nor full of parasites. I myself can not make this statement about dealers, breeders, nor Craig's list animals. I think no matter where you buy your animal from, it is a buyer beware market. Use your own common sense and actually look at the animal your buying. If you can not buy in person, require the seller to show you the picture of the actual animal you are buying.

Somebody commented on the fact a pet store may only give you a 30 day guarantee, that is better then just about any place I know of.

One of the main advantages I can see to buying from a pet store is you can check the animal over hands on and you can sit back and observe the animal without ever spending a dime. You can see how it is cared for and what it is being feed, not just have a seller telling you what you want to hear.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 4, 2013)

I live close to Cheryl and i agree a petshop is the only option near us..no breedere or rescues...


----------



## Baoh (Feb 4, 2013)

It depends on the animal and the store. There are great stores and crappy stores. There are great breeders and crappy breeders.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 4, 2013)

Baoh said:


> It depends on the animal and the store. There are great stores and crappy stores. There are great breeders and crappy breeders.



This sums up my opinion...I've heard of a lot of good pet stores, that I would gladly buy from. Any I've ever been to, I would NEVER, ever, buy a tortoise from. Because I don't want to encourage or support them, with the horrible information they spread...But I share the same opinion with WC animals. If we don't support it, it won't happen (as much). But sadly, people just don't get it...


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 4, 2013)

Although, I guess like Jacqui said, it needs to be added...They're life is still valuable. And if they are unproperly cared for, its likely they will die....The world is a sad place. These things happens, and there is little we can do about it....Anyone in the rescue business knows this. I can rescue every kitten I find in the street, but I can't stop the suffering. No one can...The world is twisted; this is just yet another illustration of it,...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> I can rescue every kitten I find in the street, but I can't stop the suffering. No one can...



My thought is I can't rescue them all, but I can rescue the ones I can rescue. Ending their suffering may not be a cure, but it is atleast a starting point and something I, as a single person, can do. It's making a difference not just talking about making a difference in the lives of individual cats (and tortoises, too). I have always believed each life is important, each step no matter how small is important and if each one of us just took that one step no matter which belief or philosophy we think is right and believe in, then just think of all we could accomplish.... thus speaks the crazy cat lady.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 4, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > I can rescue every kitten I find in the street, but I can't stop the suffering. No one can...
> ...



I agree with this, and I agree we should not buy them....There will never be an answer to this question....Great things could happen if people worked together, in everything. But sadly, it will never happen....
And that individual cats thing sounded like an insult...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, Peter...I've read and re-read the sentence about "individual cats," and I don't see an insult.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 4, 2013)

emysemys said:


> I'm sorry, Peter...I've read and re-read the sentence about "individual cats," and I don't see an insult.



I don't see an insult either.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't say I saw one either...I said it "sounded" like, or felt like, an insult....Didn't say it was. Does everyone here have to try to start an argument...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2013)

Short answer - no, but if you look at the start of the "argument" it was you, Peter.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 4, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Short answer - no, but if you look at the start of the "argument" it was you, Peter.



Please quote where for me. I was simply trying to ask Jacqui if I was misinterpreting her reply as an insult...I'm so sorry I can't even do that without you arguing with me. It wasn't a matter of concern for you or Laurie. It was a question from me to Jacqui. Whether you saw an insult or not was irrelevant; by stating your opinion, it was you who started this....Why couldn't you have just let one question of mine drop?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2013)

And neither Laurie nor I saw an insult. Why could you not have just let it drop right there? By continuing YOU are the one arguing. This is the last word on this subject. Any further on this will be deleted.


----------



## Edna (Feb 4, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> My thought is I can't rescue them all, but I can rescue the ones I can rescue. Ending their suffering may not be a cure, but it is atleast a starting point and something I, as a single person, can do. It's making a difference not just talking about making a difference in the lives of individual cats (and tortoises, too). I have always believed each life is important, each step no matter how small is important and if each one of us just took that one step no matter which belief or philosophy we think is right and believe in, then just think of all we could accomplish.... thus speaks the crazy cat lady.



Well said, Jacqui. I worked with a vet at a free spay-neuter clinic in MT. He said that the questions were always there: Do these clinics have any impact on the population of unwanted animals? Am I making any difference? When he looked at any of the animals that came through his clinic, he could say "I made a difference for that one."


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am not a fan of pet stores having torts or any animal if they dont care for them proper, but if they take care of them the right way, then its not a problem. 




Jacqui said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > I can rescue every kitten I find in the street, but I can't stop the suffering. No one can...
> ...


Very well said Jacqui!


----------



## animalfreak (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. I've had bad experiences with bearded dragons. Also they don't know what they are doing and it shows. Also the health is worse than that of a breeder. You could but I made a point to find a breeder.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 4, 2013)

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > My thought is I can't rescue them all, but I can rescue the ones I can rescue. Ending their suffering may not be a cure, but it is atleast a starting point and something I, as a single person, can do. It's making a difference not just talking about making a difference in the lives of individual cats (and tortoises, too). I have always believed each life is important, each step no matter how small is important and if each one of us just took that one step no matter which belief or philosophy we think is right and believe in, then just think of all we could accomplish.... thus speaks the crazy cat lady.
> ...



at one time I was on the fence with this issue. After reading a lengthy post from Jaqui on this topic I was swayed  

I would now gladly consider making a difference for even just one.

I vote yes.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 4, 2013)

I voted yes, I remember when the only place to buy reptiles and supplies for them, was a mom and pop type pet store, or the five and dime store for the slider and map hatchlings. I feel if it wasn't for the small pet stores of the past we couldn't enjoy all the neat stuff available today for our tortoises. In the past 8 months I have found 3 very nice female russian tortoises at a Petco in Maryland and if they get another one in I will probably buy it.


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe that I would buy a tortoise from a nice pet store. I was lucky to find a breeder in my area that sold the species of tortoise that I was looking for. 
~C


----------



## Tortus (Feb 5, 2013)

I would never buy a tortoise from a pet store. Ever. 

As others have said, you most likely won't know where it came from nor its age. And you'll pay at least twice as much as you would if you ordered from a breeder. At least that's what I've seen.

A pet store is the middle man. I don't see why anyone would rather deal with them than the source. Unless they don't have the ability to order from a breeder.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2013)

If you see a healthy looking tortoise in a pet store and you want it, I'd buy it, you never know what you're going to find. My Brains came from petsmart and he is one hell of a tortoise


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 5, 2013)

I suppose I should put my oppinion down.  I have only had bad experiences with pet stores, however I know that this is the only viable option for some people. If its your only option go ahead, but I think its best not to buy from pet stores because of the horrible conditions they are shipped in. If pet stores had them shipped in decent care and took care of them and gave proper information I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2013)

This question depends entirely on the pet store and the tortoise. There are some that are great and some that are deplorable.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 5, 2013)

I hate to admit it, but I think I'm alot more selfish then some of the others here. When I buy a pet, I'm not thinking about rescuing or saving. I want the healthiest, most robust animal I can find. I want an animal that will live the longest, have the lowest vet bills, and basically, just be a happy, healthy addition to the family. Now, if the animal gets sick in my care, I will do whatever it takes to treat it and bring it up to full health. I'll move mountains for my animals because they become part of my family. However, I don't want to buy a sick animal. For that reason, I will only buy my torts from trusted sources. I would not (well, not again, lesson learned), buy an animal from a cr*ppy pet store or any other source that treats animals poorly through neglect or ignorance.


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

There are some pet shops that specialize in reptiles and keep an organized and clean place with a knowledgeable staff, on the other hand one must be very careful when buying a tortoise from one of these huge tortoise farm breeders like in Florida. There is a lot of parasites floating around in those communities. Nothing is better than seeing the tortoise in person for your own examination and getting a health guarantee from a company that stands by their word.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Feb 5, 2013)

I voted indifferent. Personally, I don't really care where you get your pet. You could get it from Timbuktu and I would feel the same way. I have seen great pet stores and I have seen bad ones and some in the middle, I don't know why it matters if that is what you want to do. They are a business and should be allowed to sell and make a profit if they can. I have not bought any animals from a pet store in years but I like to go and see them when it is a nice store that keeps their animals in as good of condition as possible. If I see animals that are being kept in a way that I feel is not okay, I will tell the people who work there, but to each their own.


By the way, I liked Jacqui's response and I think she put it well. Well written response and kudos from this corner, Jacqui!


----------



## Baoh (Feb 5, 2013)

SaveTheTortoise said:


> There are some pet shops that specialize in reptiles and keep an organized and clean place with a knowledgeable staff, on the other hand one must be very careful when buying a tortoise from one of these huge tortoise farm breeders like in Florida. *There is a lot of parasites floating around in those communities.* Nothing is better than seeing the tortoise in person for your own examination and getting a health guarantee from a company that stands by their word.



How many of these have you tested? What did you find?


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 5, 2013)

Baoh said:


> How many of these have you tested? What did you find?



I work at a pet and can say 50% of the tortoises that come in test positive for parasites and need dewormwed. They are all wild caught to my knowledge. As much as I don't feel it's appropriate to deworm a tortoise if it doesn't have worms, I feel like we should just deworm them upon arrival as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Baoh (Feb 5, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> > How many of these have you tested? What did you find?
> ...



Certainly and I have no disagreement with what you just posted, but that does not really speak to the situation regarding farms in Florida and evidence of the claim made.


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

Baoh said:


> SaveTheTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > There are some pet shops that specialize in reptiles and keep an organized and clean place with a knowledgeable staff, on the other hand one must be very careful when buying a tortoise from one of these huge tortoise farm breeders like in Florida. *There is a lot of parasites floating around in those communities.* Nothing is better than seeing the tortoise in person for your own examination and getting a health guarantee from a company that stands by their word.
> ...



Actually yesterday


----------



## Baoh (Feb 5, 2013)

SaveTheTortoise said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> > SaveTheTortoise said:
> ...



That is not an answer to either of my questions.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 5, 2013)

I doubt Patrick originally meant to make such a deal out of it, but I can see why you (Baoh) would like to know where it came from. Its just to easy and to common for people to make collective statements such as that without some form of proof or guarantee. We just say it, because it SEEMS obvious, whether it is or not. Personally, I could see SOME parasites in those communities, but I doubt there is many that have it. But its like anything; there are bad farms, and there are good farms. I'm sure there are many horrible, neglect-riddled farms in south florida that ARE riddled with parasites. But the good seem to usually out-weigh the bad.


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

Actually yesterday we had a group tested just arrived from Florida, and parasites found, there was also another surprising issue. I rather not say from who they were purchased from to be nice. I agree with that statement above that it is probably as common in pet shops but at least you can personally examine the animal and have face to face dealings with the business owner locally with a possible 48 hour vet check guarantee, rather then getting a tortoise shipped over the USA by faith. Knowing who your dealing with is key. 

I apologize for spot lighting the lovely state of Florida, I was just upset at the lack of integrity of the persons that were trusted from Florida with a particular purchase made in which they became extremely and suspiciously defensive when notified of the fecal exam results. I don't know that Florida is more or less parasitical than other states but there seems to be more reptiles breeders and reptile trades from that State than any other State. I am interested in this topic and will try to find out more information regarding parasites in Florida compared to the other States. With Florida's warmer weather and swampy and humid conditions and with the high number of reptiles in Florida, my first hunch is probably correct. I personally love Florida and wish I lived there now. Here in Illinois now it's cold and dry this time of the year when I dislike it the most. My favorite reptile pet shop here in Illinois is about 10 miles away, its called http://www.chicagoreptile.net/ years ago I bought 3 very nice leopard tortoises there that never had a issue. Last week I seen a gorgeous clown face redfoot, and sometimes they have a Star. I am sure if I bought a tortoise there the owner would give me a 48 vet check guarantee as long as I had the vet report to prove it. They seem like a legitimate business. Again I apologize about the parasites floating around comment. Peace and love


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 5, 2013)

SaveTheTortoise said:


> Actually yesterday we had a group tested just arrived from Florida, and parasites found, there was also another surprising issue. I rather not say from who they were purchased from to be nice. I agree with that statement above that it is probably as common in pet shops but at least you can personally examine the animal and have face to face dealings with the business owner locally with a possible 48 hour vet check guarantee, rather then getting a tortoise shipped over the USA by faith. Knowing who your dealing with is key.
> 
> I apologize for spot lighting the lovely state of Florida, I was just upset at the lack of integrity of the persons that were trusted from Florida with a particular purchase made in which they became extremely and suspiciously defensive when notified of the fecal exam results. I don't know that Florida is more or less parasitical than other states but there seems to be more reptiles breeders and reptile trades from that State than any other State. I am interested in this topic and will try to find out more information regarding parasites in Florida compared to the other States. With Florida's warmer weather and swampy and humid conditions and with the high number of reptiles in Florida, my first hunch is probably correct. I personally love Florida and wish I lived there now. Here in Illinois now it's cold and dry this time of the year when I dislike it the most. My favorite reptile pet shop here in Illinois is about 10 miles away, its called http://www.chicagoreptile.net/ years ago I bought 3 very nice leopard tortoises there that never had a issue. Last week I seen a gorgeous clown face redfoot, and sometimes they have a Star. I am sure if I bought a tortoise there the owner would give me a 48 vet check guarantee as long as I had the vet report to prove it. They seem like a legitimate business. Again I apologize about the parasites floating around comment. Peace and love



You have me curous who this person is now...Could you pm it to me? I like to know what vendor to buy from =/.
I agree, there is a much more concentrated amount of breeders in Florida then most any other state.
While my knowledge in microbiology is certainly NOT where I would like it to be, I do agree that swampy, humid, warm Florida does seem like it would be a good breeding ground for parasites. I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes though.


----------



## Baoh (Feb 5, 2013)

No worries. Mind you, FL seems to also receive a massive chunk of imported supply and I have been seeing more and more WC stuff being advertised as CB these days (including more than a few extremely obvious cases on this forum, although what I have seen on this forum generally was not being sold out of FL), so I am not sure how much imports being mixed (untreated) with CB and sold as CB may play into things (I really do not know for sure how big this type of traffic is with such establishments since I have no involvement in that aspect of the trade). Some folks do things with care and some folks seem not to. I would not want to paint with too wide of a brush because the good ones did nothing to earn the reputations the bad ones deserve.


----------



## theEastCoastTurtle (Feb 8, 2013)

I would say no. I recemond expos or I have had good expirences with felow TFO members.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Feb 8, 2013)

Depends what pet store and where they get the torts. Petsmart and Petco would be the top places for people to find them so no for now.


----------



## devsharkey (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm partial to both yes and no. A breeder will charge you $200 for a mature Greek tortoise, but you can buy one at a Petsmart/Pet store for $60-$80. 
I bought my male Greek from Petsmart and found out he had a UTI. I took him to the vet and paid $120, so it would've been better if I'd bought him from a breeder!
My female I also bought from a pet store. Again, I only paid $80 for her, and shes fill grown. She was also in perfect health, so I spent the extra $50 to get her checked out and she looked great according to my vet. So I don't know, I walked in there to get a cuddle bone and fell in love with both of them while browsing. I don't think it's right to buy reptiles from Petsmart or petco because the staff are very uneducated on many things.


----------



## Mjdeisher (Feb 8, 2013)

I voted its ok. My Greek came from Tyler at tortoise supply. I mainly got from a breeder the first time because i wanted a hatchling. I had my heart set on a baby. I do have to admit that I feel a lot better about the petsmart that's here in Lafayette, in. I work next door to the petsmart, so of course I'm in there constantly. The staff knows me at this point. Haha, but I went in there right after they opened the other day and they were still getting everything set up for the day. I noticed they had a Greek tort where they used to have their Russian but there was nothing in the tank. So I wander around a little bit and I see the employee putting the tort back in his tank and hear her tell someone "he just had a bath". Made me smile that the tort was at least hydrated on a regular basis. 

Also, I will admit, I've fallen in love with another tort. He/she's at a local mom and pop place in town. He is a yellowfoot that looks to be not quite full grown, granted I've never seen him out of the tank...my boyfriend won't let me near him in fear that I will never let go... And he's only $150. I'm moving to a house in June and I'm not leaving this city without this tortoise...oh, and he's been at this pet store for at least 2 years.  he needs to come home with me...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 8, 2013)

Mjdeisher said:


> he needs to come home with me...



Yes he does!


----------



## Mjdeisher (Feb 8, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Yes he does!



I know nothing about yellowfoots so I'm trying to learn little by little. But I'm in an apartment at the moment and I have no clue how I would keep him or create an enclosure big enough.


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Feb 8, 2013)

to many other animals needing rescued to get from a pet store


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 8, 2013)

surie_the_tortoise said:


> to many other animals needing rescued to get from a pet store



Yes this is a true statement. But on my local CL there have been alot of $2-400 sulcata tortoises for rehoming.


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 9, 2013)

We should vote to stop pet smart sell reptile. I believe professional reptile store will provide better care, and knowledge.


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 12, 2013)

Laurie said:


> My Brains came from petsmart and he is one hell of a tortoise



lol when i first read this, i was just skimming and didn't catch the entire sentence ... i did a double take and then had quite a laugh.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mjdeisher, I wouldn't consider Tyler a pet store, but I do like to hear that PetSmart at least gave the greek a bath.


I also wanted to say I am really glad I posted this thread I learned alot and I'm sure others have as well. So thank you everyone for your oppinions!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 12, 2013)

As an odd coincidence, my pancake originally came from a petsmart.


----------



## Mjdeisher (Feb 12, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Mjdeisher, I wouldn't consider Tyler a pet store, but I do like to hear that PetSmart at least gave the greek a bath.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to say I am really glad I posted this thread I learned alot and I'm sure others have as well. So thank you everyone for your oppinions!





I said Tyler was a breeder, not a pet store. I went to a breeder because I wanted a hatchling. Otherwise I probably would go to a pet store. Although Tyler's got a massive collection, definitely better care than a store!


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 12, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As an odd coincidence, my pancake originally came from a petsmart.



It's really surprising petsmart has pancake. I saw once red foot in petsmart in Kentucky, but in miami, petsmart only has Russian tort.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 12, 2013)

ssha_miami said:


> It's really surprising petsmart has pancake. I saw once red foot in petsmart in Kentucky, but in miami, petsmart only has Russian tort.



Ssha_miami, I believe they petsmart thought they had a deformed, pretty russian tortoise. I believe they had no knowledge that he was a pancake.


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 12, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ssha_miami, I believe they petsmart thought they had a deformed, pretty russian tortoise. I believe they had no knowledge that he was a pancake.



Hahaha. I'm a foreigner and read several times until I understand your post. It's really funny. I laughed for a whole night.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mjdeisher said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > Mjdeisher, I wouldn't consider Tyler a pet store, but I do like to hear that PetSmart at least gave the greek a bath.
> ...



Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 13, 2013)

ssha_miami said:


> Hahaha. I'm a foreigner and read several times until I understand your post. It's really funny. I laughed for a whole night.



Now, I too, am laughing!


----------

